# Soil Probe



## Lilpete966 (May 19, 2022)

Hey!

Anyone know a guy that sells Quality Soil Probes for Bottle Digging?? I may be interested LMK -Lilpete


----------



## nhpharm (May 19, 2022)

If you are in an area that probes pretty easily, these folks make great probes:





						OLD WEST BOTTLES
					

Antique bottle collecting cleaning & digging



					www.oldwestbottles.com
				




If the ground is brick hard like it is in some areas, this might be a better option:








						Smart Stick - T&T Tools
					

T&T Tools is the direct manufacturer of the Smart Stick(tm). This rugged tile probe is a heavy duty steel soil probe which resists bending and is designed for easy penetration and withdrawal. The yellow handles are designed for comfort and high visibility.



					mightyprobe.com


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 19, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> If you are in an area that probes pretty easily, these folks make great probes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I got a probe from them and it works great!


----------



## Lilpete966 (May 22, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Absolutely, I got a probe from them and it works great!


Thx!


----------



## embe (May 23, 2022)

I made my own years ago to locate a septic tank


----------



## Lilpete966 (May 23, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Absolutely, I got a probe from them and it works great!


Also what size did you get


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (May 23, 2022)

I buy bottles from this guy. He makes and sells probes when he's not out digging. 








						Probe King™ Is A Unique Patented Ground Soil Probe for Easier Ground Penetration  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Probe King™ Is A Unique Patented Ground Soil Probe for Easier Ground Penetration at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## hemihampton (May 23, 2022)

I got one of those Probe Kings & prefer my other older Probe. LEON.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (May 23, 2022)

The guy who makes them lives in the town I was born and raised. About 50 miles from me. He's a cool old dude that's been digging for decades. He sells bottles on ebay but I drive over and buy some of his local bottles and he gives me a deal. Plus no shipping. His garage/shop is as big as my house.  One side is all his bottles. The middle is where he makes the probes and one side is where he packages everything for shipping.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 24, 2022)

Lilpete966 said:


> Also what size did you get


I believe I got a 4 foot one. Privies around me are not generally too deep to hit em


----------



## Huntindog (May 25, 2022)

I know Lou with "Old West Bottles". He is a great guy and knows his stuff.
His design of probe is top notch.
You can't find a better probe out there.


----------

